
School of Data - Learn how to find, process, analyze and visualize data - Anon84
http://schoolofdata.org/
======
billwilliams
Before you become a professional data jerk (like myself) people tell you 80%
of the job is data scraping, cleaning, organizing, piping etc. And the last
20% is the analysis and stats (or predictive whosiwhatsits). They're lying.
Its 85% cleaning, organizing etc, 5% doing "real" stats and 10% convincing
people you're not lying. This site seems to nicely outline many of the tasks
that fall outside of the "fun" 5%.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
I love your breakdown, especially the 10%, so sadly true. But is it right? is
the question I get asked a lot, and its a tough one to answer without getting
into all the intricacies of what you actually did to the data to get it into a
form where you could answer the question asked.

------
stfu
Loving it. This is really easy and accessible stuff, and uses real world data
and questions early on in the process. Perfect way to get people experience
the subject and bring a bit more fun and inspiration to a otherwise not that
exciting area.

------
mblake
After quite a few years studying 'data', I can confidently say that you can
take the mini-courses from School of Data, then plunge into Coursera courses,
then stop by your local library, if you have money throw them at cherry-picked
books from Amazon.com, bribe friends from college to get you papers from
science journals and at the end of this, you will still find things you won't
know.

Statistics, Probability, Data Analysis, Data Mining, Decision Theory,
(Digital) Signal Analysis, Machine Learning, Algorithmics, Graph Theory etc.

------
af3
Undergrad class in Statistics will do a better job, I believe.

~~~
DanBC
Probably, but undergrad classes in Statistics are not available to everyone.

Did you notice any specific weak areas?

~~~
maxvs
>Probably, but undergrad classes in Statistics are not available to everyone.

If you have internet connection you can learn Statistics, there is a lot of
good resources. For example:

<https://www.coursera.org/course/stats1> (maybe not undergrad level, but good
place to start)

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-05-introduction-
to...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-05-introduction-to-
probability-and-statistics-spring-2005/)

~~~
joshz
Speaking of Coursera, Data Analysis[1] starts January - "applied statistics
course focusing on data analysis".

[1] <https://www.coursera.org/course/dataanalysis>

